# ISO help wih Moroccan meatballs



## moonglowlady (May 31, 2007)

want to make Moroccan Meatballs for a crowd.

I recall making this years ago with a Moroccan chef. I'm pretty sure it involved ground lamb and beef, but these days, I am willing to add ground turkey, even though I highly doubt that is authentic.

I think I remember the technique.
Here's the story:
The chef came to the house and rifled through my pans. He finally pulled out the largest "saute" pan we had. It was probably 12" Revereware, with the copper bottom, etc...
When he pulled out the pan he asked, "how many does this serve?" I did not know how to answer that, but I learned.

What I remember him doing was:
lightly oil the pan and start it up, medium heat
thinly slice at least 2 large white onions into papery rings
toss them in and get them sweating

medium sliced fresh tomatoes, many, maybe plum/roma

pepper and salt saute'ing onions, distribute evenly over bottom of pan, lower heat

carefully layer tomato slices over bubbling onions, sprinkle with parsley(?), oregano(?) and cardamom(?). Cover for a few minutes until tomatoes are softened and letting out their juice. Shake and gently move items in pan without disturbing the layout. 
Pan should have even layer of almost dissolved onions and softening tomato slices. There should be a decent amount of liquid in the pan now from both the onions and tomatoes.

Beforhand, you have mixed the ground lamb and(beef, turkey) with a slight amount of breadcrumbs, some S +P, and cumin. Bind it all with an egg.

Using the waterbowl technique, wet your hands and roll about a quails egg size mound into about a quails egg shape. 
Set aside until saute pan ingredients are loose and juicy.

Gently settle each "meatball" into the pan until the surface is filled. 
Cook at a nice frothy medium until meatballs become firm and cooked, maybe 10-15 minutes. Turn meatballs gently if necessary to get evenly done.

Sprinkle with parsley, cumin, and nutmeg.

Now, for the big thrill...

Crack and gently lay in as many eggs as will comfortably fit with a little room for the whites to creep out into the sauce. (Maybe 8, maybe 12?)

Cover and "poach" for maybe 3 - 6 minutes.

Turn off heat and bring the pan to the table on a hot mat or trivet of some kind. (Many folded kitchen towels works the best for many reasons.)
Accompany with naan bread for tearing and dipping.

So, I've got the technique I want but I am missing some of the flavors, I think.

I think there's mint in there,but where? And what else is missing from this picture?

Any body any clues?

Thanks, Yanks!


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have made Moroccan meatballs with rice before and the spices used were ground cinnamon, ground sweet paprika, ground coriander, ground saffron and fresh flat-leaved parsley.  Hope this helps.


----------



## moonglowlady (Jun 1, 2007)

*THAT sounds more like it!*

Thanks so much for the help.  I think I've got it now.
Wish me luck.


----------



## Steamboater (Mar 22, 2008)

I use ground cardamon, cinnamon, cumin and cayenne, garlic, onion and canned diced tomatos for a Morrocan chicken dish and the same spices can be used to make meatballs. I have gout and I'm diabetic so I can't eat meat, at least not often. The dish also calls for a can of chickpeas (garbanzo beans) but beans are bad for gout too so I don't use them any more and that's a shame because I especially love chickpeas. I just leave them out. You can use the chickpeas though in your meatball dish (not in the meatballs though) and that would be terrific. Maybe even smash them up and mix them into the meatballs? It's worth a try.


----------

